# Residence options on arrival



## aspirant101 (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi All,

How can we arrange for residence from day one upon our arrival in any city in Canada? What is the standard procedure and most economical one? Or simply put, what did you do and what do you think is best way to go about arranging for economical residential accommodation, as early as possible from landing in any city instead of living in a motel or hostel.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Shouldn't you figure out which city you want to live in first?


----------



## aspirant101 (Nov 4, 2013)

colchar said:


> Shouldn't you figure out which city you want to live in first?


That is not relevant to my question Colchar. Thanks for taking the time though.
If you can, tell me about what is that most people usually do (or what do experienced people recommend) upon arrival or before arrival towards their residential arrangements.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

We rented a furnished house for 4 months, and bought a house after 3 months.
Also looked into furnished condo's, long term stay hotels.
Some people move in with family/friends for a while.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

aspirant101 said:


> That is not relevant to my question Colchar.


Yes, actually, it is. Different cities have different options and different housing markets. Where you are going to be is certainly relevant.


----------



## aspirant101 (Nov 4, 2013)

EVHB said:


> We rented a furnished house for 4 months, and bought a house after 3 months.
> Also looked into furnished condo's, long term stay hotels.
> Some people move in with family/friends for a while.


What do you recommend for a single immigrant who is looking for cheapest possible accommodation until they land a job. In your opinion, what is the least that any person need to spend for survival until he/she starts earning. By survival, I mean, accommodation, food, access to basic internet and travel to keep attending intervals etc., No luxuries. Maybe even a phone.


----------



## aspirant101 (Nov 4, 2013)

colchar said:


> Yes, actually, it is. Different cities have different options and different housing markets. Where you are going to be is certainly relevant.


Ok, what would you recommend for Toronto and the suburbs? Maybe even for Calgary and Vancouver if you have idea about those cities too.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Surviving with the bare minimum will be much more expensive in Vancouver or Toronto as it will be in Truro, Nova Scotia.
You can't survive without a phone, in my opinion, if you are job hunting.
What the best options are for cheap housing, will depend on where you will end up. 

What kind of visa are you applying for?


----------



## aspirant101 (Nov 4, 2013)

EVHB said:


> Surviving with the bare minimum will be much more expensive in Vancouver or Toronto as it will be in Truro, Nova Scotia.
> You can't survive without a phone, in my opinion, if you are job hunting.
> What the best options are for cheap housing, will depend on where you will end up.
> 
> What kind of visa are you applying for?


That's right. I did factor in phone and basic internet for job search. I will be applying for FSW. Most probably, I'll end up coming to Toronto and it's surburbs. I will looking for jobs in IT, specifically databases.


----------



## DrLindsyR (Sep 22, 2015)

Hi,

Being a Canadian landlord there are a lot of scams with people from outside the country trying to rent a house or apartment in Canada. I would stay in a hotel first then find a place. A landlord can approve you within days if he/she likes you.

Lindsy


----------



## DrLindsyR (Sep 22, 2015)

Ottawa is Canada's number one city to live in FYI!


----------

